# Combining two Internet Connections WIFI and Wirless for internet speed on a pc and la



## enigmavoice (Feb 18, 2012)

Combining two Internet Connections WIFI and Wirless for internet speed on a pc and lan

USB Wifi Connection speed = 1024 kbps Download 

USB Wireless dongle speed = 512 kbps Download 

I would love to combine those so I would get at least in a range of 1.5MB Download and faster upload.

Is Merging the 2 together to form a stronger connection would work ?.
I also have a DLINK 618 Router for Lan and wireless .So I want both USB on the pc to receive data and from there it should go to Router for other lan pcs.Individually ther are working but I think some setting in the IP is not making them to work togther. any help ? waiting for reply


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

your pc can't use two internet connections any more than your car can drive down two different roads at the same time.

to use both lan and wan links at the same time take the gateway entry off the lan connection.


----------



## enigmavoice (Feb 18, 2012)

I am already using both the connections on my pc using Windows 7 , but I want to broadcast to the router so that the LAN user can get1.5 MB BANDWIDTH second some proxy software like ISA server 2004 having multiple internet and redundency


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Lets see a ipconfig /all from your windows 7 box


----------

